# Just a question...does swinging work?



## SDcharge (Jul 7, 2011)

My wife and i have never done it, not even considering it. But is it possible for swinging to save a marriage? I have relatives who were on the verge of a nasty divorce but started swinging and now they are better than ever. Like i said, never have, never will, but could that be a reason for their successful relationship?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Will this swinging include your dream girl that you've located?


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> Will this swinging include your dream girl that you've located?


Good one. :lol:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I saw a dream girl thread but didn't click on it and now I don't see it anymore...?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Yeah I saw a dream girl thread but didn't click on it and now I don't see it anymore...?


he was saying his marriage is happy...then said he located his dream girl from way back when...she expressed feelings for him and now he thinks he loves her and his wife.

My response to him was tell us the REAL story of your marriage because if it was happy you wouldn't have located "dream girl" and wouldn't have been in contact in order for her to express feelings...and there wouldn't be a question of loving both women.

then thread was deleted.


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> he was saying his marriage is happy...then said he located his dream girl from way back when...she expressed feelings for him and now he thinks he loves her and his wife.
> 
> My response to him was tell us the REAL story of your marriage because if it was happy you wouldn't have located "dream girl" and wouldn't have been in contact in order for her to express feelings...and there wouldn't be a question of loving both women.
> 
> then thread was deleted.


Forum police. LOL.

Nobody getting over on this crew.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Undertheradar said:


> Forum police. LOL.
> 
> Nobody getting over on this crew.


sorry not forum police but i asked him a valid question and he deleted the thread only to create a totally different one about swinging of all things. after just saying his marriage is fine.

how can anyone help if he doesn't disclose important things?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

SDcharge said:


> My wife and i have never done it, not even considering it. But is it possible for swinging to save a marriage? I have relatives who were on the verge of a nasty divorce but started swinging and now they are better than ever. Like i said, never have, never will, but could that be a reason for their successful relationship?


It can save it kind of like how they're saving the [email protected] nuclear reactors that have melted down.

All chance of generating power is gone but the toxic spew is left. 

I hear it's tasty if you can stand the radiation burns.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

SDcharge said:


> My wife and i have never done it, not even considering it. But is it possible for swinging to save a marriage?


No. If your marriage needs saving, this is NOT the way to do it. Trust me. 



> I have relatives who were on the verge of a nasty divorce but started swinging and now they are better than ever. Like i said, never have, never will, but could that be a reason for their successful relationship?


I have. And I have seen people try to save their marriage this way. Your relatives are wildly unusual.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> he was saying his marriage is happy...then said he located his dream girl from way back when...she expressed feelings for him and now he thinks he loves her and his wife.
> 
> My response to him was tell us the REAL story of your marriage because if it was happy you wouldn't have located "dream girl" and wouldn't have been in contact in order for her to express feelings...and there wouldn't be a question of loving both women.
> 
> *then thread was deleted*.


:rofl:

WR, I think you are getting good at sniffing out the cease-and desist posts ever since we had that visit by the NotSoWiseOwl who told you to get a book and read. Heheh. Apparently those reading lessons are working out well!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> WR, I think you are getting good at sniffing out the cease-and desist posts ever since we had that visit by the NotSoWiseOwl who told you to get a book and read. Heheh. Apparently those reading lessons are working out well!


Ah yes ... It is amazing what one can accomplish when one learns to read
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hehehehe.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah swinging can save your marriage. You first locate a nearby park with a swing set, then you have your wife sit on one of the swing seats, start pushing her forwards on the return swing and before you know it she's going to be swinging wildly and screaming on the top of her lungs WEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

morituri said:


> Yeah swinging can save your marriage. You first locate a nearby park with a swing set, then you have your wife sit on one of the swing seats, start pushing her forwards on the return swing and before you know it she's going to be swinging wildly and screaming on the top of her lungs WEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> :lol:


:rofl: And having so much fun, and feel very connected to you and love that you want to spend time with her.

Swinging is great for marriages.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

WR - This reminds me of another post written by a woman asking about "soulmates" and having a stronger connection with some man from her past but then denied that anything was wrong in her marriage. When I suggested otherwise, she flipped her lid and had my posts deleted. Then in a separate forum, she posted about her husband not meeting any of her needs, and that an old boyfriend saw her and complimented her. Guess that was her "soulmate". 

My guess is that when you hit too close to home and someone is not ready to hear it, they delete their posts and yours, too!


----------

